# Maggot growth time?



## bossdog004 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have some Hydei fruit flies and there are a lot of maggots in there now. How long does it take for them to turn into flys?

Any help would be great! :twisted:


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Jan 10, 2006)

Anywhere from a few days to a week depending on the size of the maggots.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 10, 2006)

D. Hydei will take at least a week for maggot to flies. Keep it warm (~85F) or it may take longer.


----------

